# Severalls mental hospital



## sunny100 (Nov 17, 2014)

Right I'll start of saying sorry for the lack of photos/poorly lit photos. 

It was about 1am sitting at mcdonalds with a few friends, when we decided we'd go take a look around severalls. I've been there before a few times, this would have been my 6th or 7th time. 

Started off all good, got in at our usual entry point, had a good look around and took a few pictures. This place still to this day is the most creepy place I've visited, purely because of the atmosphere.
Anyway after looking around for about 45 minutes we made our way back to the exit to be confronted by the sound of the padlock being unwrapped around the gate and the gate being opened for the security guards rounds. (He drives around the perimeter on a moped and checks the buildings for torchlight/noises from what i can tell) 
So here we are walking the small road towards the exit when we hear the gate being shut behind him and his moped start coming towards us. Everyone in our group froze untill I said guys quick follow me, we all turned and ran back down the track towards the main complex meanwhile the wirring of the guards moped getting closer and closer behind us. I spotted a building to the right of us near the main compound and we all managed to pile through the doorway literally as he drives past.
We all blew a sigh of relief and made our way back out, was a good explore all in all!
Here are a few photos, only really interior shots due to it being night time.


018 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


019 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


020 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


021 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


022 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


023 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


027 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


029 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


030 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


031 by lewisbellett, on Flickr


034 by lewisbellett, on Flickr

Thanks for taking your time to look!


----------



## odeon master (Nov 17, 2014)

good dodge on the security front !
Love the night shots, very creepy as you say.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice one, always wanted to do a proper night visit at Sevs. 
Lol, I remember the secca at Royal Masonic School for boys had this quad that was so, so loud, you could hear them setting off, and arriving back at their hut! Made it a little too easy for us!  
Great stuff, keep it up!


----------



## sunny100 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thankyou, and yeah it was close!


----------



## sunny100 (Nov 17, 2014)

Cheers Urban, its not too bad at sevs I guess, you can just hear the little ped whining around the outer road, just gotta hope he doesn't see your flash lights, Maybe a loud quad bike isn't the best security vehicle! well for us guys it is


----------



## stu8fish (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice one. Good to hear the funky moped rides again.


----------



## decker (Nov 17, 2014)

That is one creepy looking place, love it.


----------



## Conrad (Nov 18, 2014)

Good job on getting in and staying there to get your shots, My visit came to an abrupt end when I bumped into a chap called mike? , anyway I will kick myself if I don't get in before it's gone, then again I don't think its going anywhere.


----------



## sameth (Nov 18, 2014)

I can practically feel the atmosphere leaking out through those shots. Lovely stuff. I'll have to get myself down there sometime soon - can't believe I haven't already.


----------



## urban-dorset (Nov 18, 2014)

That certainly is creepy at night!


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Nov 18, 2014)

I went Saturday, spent 3 hours in there. No sign of mopeds but did come across Michael. Great pics


----------



## sunny100 (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks alot guys


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 19, 2014)

Its like something from a Hammer horror movie! nice one.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 21, 2014)

Good stuff!

I've done Severalls at night 2 times now with a few members from this forum, second time we got caught. The building takes on an entirely different character at night - feels really odd in some spots but perfectly fine in others.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Nov 21, 2014)

Nice report mate. Yeah, Severalls at night is so different from during the day. Fair play to you


----------

